# Chinese Meatballs



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This was awesome...all amounts are approximate
1 lb chopmeat - 2 sausage patties 
1 Tab soy
1 tab pickled ginger 
1 tab malt vinegar
1 tea sugar
1 tea chinese all spice
salt/pepper
1 Tab sesame oil
Dash red pepper
1 tab worcestershire sauce
3 Tab cornstarch
3 Tab planko bread crumbs
2 chopped garlic Fried
2 chopped scallions
Make into meatballs and roll in planko breadcrumbs
fry in a little oil until browned
Then fry another chopped garlic, in olive oil and add three cups of chicken
stock. then add to the stock just about all the same amount of seasoning above that I put into
the meatballs. ( except for the planko 
bread crumbs) plus a Tab honey and a chopped scallion. add the meatballs 
and Simmer for 12 minutes - 6 minutes on each side then thicken with a teaspoon corn starch in water. The dish on the left is edamame. 
Don’t make it too thick.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds and looks good.
Do you mean Five Spice Powder or Chinese allspice and rice wine or chinese red vinegar rather than malt vinegar?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Good catch, I corrected it, I meant chinese five spice...and yes, I used malt vinegar.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Copied and saved, thank you.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

.....


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

wooleybooger said:


> Sounds and looks good.
> Do you mean Five Spice Powder or Chinese allspice and rice wine or chinese red vinegar rather than malt vinegar?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> This was awesome...all amounts are approximate
> 1 lb chopmeat - 2 sausage patties
> 1 Tab soy
> 1 tab pickled ginger
> ...


We like Chinese food but no restaurants nearby. I Want to make this but what meat did you use I didn’t understand that part and also what is pickled ginger? I need to buy Chinese allspice too. And is malt vinegar different ? I only have Cider and Balsamic


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> We like Chinese food but no restaurants nearby. I Want to make this but what meat did you use I didn’t understand that part and also what is pickled ginger? I need to buy Chinese allspice too. And is malt vinegar different ? I only have Cider and Balsamic


It’s ground beef ( ground chuck) the stuff you make hamburger with. In place of rice vinegar
I used malt vinegar, but most chinese recipes call for rice vinegar, but, you could use cider or balsamic in its place.

I don’t often have real ginger in house, but I keep a jar of chopped pickled ginger in the fridge It’s 1.29 a jar. It also comes sliced in a jar, you could use that as well, just chop it up yourself. Pick up a jar it comes in handy when you want to make some chinese dishes... chinese five spice is 99 cents. 

These meatballs were really tasty and the gravy as well... You could make them with all ground beef or all ground pork. or a combination of both, like I did.
Serve with rice or noodles. Just make sure they don’t fall apart when frying, fry one for a test to make sure you don’t need more breadcrumbs. Also, rolling them in the planko
breadcrumbs helps keep them together.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover on the Chinese allspice look for Five Spice Powder, it's a mixture of spices. The pickled ginger you will probably only find at a large Asian market. It is nothing more that pickled ginger but upon pickling the ginger turns red or more a rose` color. You can substitute Cider vinegar for the Malt vinegar, Balsamic is not a substitute. I buy either of these brands Malt vinegar. They are available to me, there are other brands. And TK posted before I finished writing all this stuff.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Startingover on the Chinese allspice look for Five Spice Powder, it's a mixture of spices. The pickled ginger you will probably only find at a large Asian market. It is nothing more that pickled ginger but upon pickling the ginger turns red or more a rose` color. You can substitute Cider vinegar for the Malt vinegar, Balsamic is not a substitute. I buy either of these brands Malt vinegar. They are available to me, there are other brands. And TK posted before I finished writing all this stuff.


Pick up a bottle of malt vinegar - it’s delicious on fried fish, that and homemade tarter sauce. I have the Heinz Malt Vinegar.

edit: I looked up homemade pickled ginger ...it’s easy enough to make and cider vinegar could also be substituted for the rice vinegar.








Homemade Pickled Ginger (Gari)


Pickled ginger, or gari, is served as a palate cleanser alongside sushi or sashimi to help enhance the flavors. Learn how easy it is to make your own.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

As long as we’re on meatballs, a friend from another forum snagged the chicken meatball
recipe from our favorite Italian restaurant on LI... I have attempted to make this several times, ( my own version) but they don’t taste as good as the restaurant version...but,  now I have the authentic recipe.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Long ago I checked our Asian population cause I couldn’t find ingredients. Its 1% so unless these items are in my local store I’m out of luck.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Startingover - All the regular supermarkets here have 5-spice powder & root ginger.
Don't you live in Central Florida and go into Orlando?





__





Asian markets near Orlando, FL - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> @Startingover - All the regular supermarkets here have 5-spice powder & root ginger.
> Don't you live in Central Florida and go into Orlando?
> 
> 
> ...


Occasionally but haven’t been going there lately.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Occasionally but haven’t been going there lately.


Just look in the Asian section of your big market. Asian food is so popular in the US, I bet it's there. Ginger root is in produce. You can just break off a little piece. I keep it in a baggie in the refrigerator door & it lasts forever.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe it's in the spice section, too. I just saw this -





__





McCormick Gourmet Chinese Five Spice Blend - 1.75 Oz - Albertsons


Shop McCormick Gourmet Chinese Five Spice Blend - 1.75 Oz from Albertsons. Browse our wide selection of Seasonings & Blends for Delivery or Drive Up & Go to pick up at the store!



www.albertsons.com





It's an acquired taste. I like it sometimes, like with Peking Duck! Yum.

My go to is more Chinese Oyster sauce but, I know Two Knots & the head guy like lots of flavor.









Five-spice powder - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Another pickled ginger recipe slightly different from the on TK posted.
Makes 4 4oz jars or 2 8oz jars or 1 pint jar. I double or triple make pints.

1/2 lb. fresh ginger peeled and sliced paper thin
1 cup rice vinegar or apple cider vinegar
6 T sugar
2 teaspoons canning salt 

Pack ginger slices into hot jars leaving 1/2 inch headspace
Bring remaining ingredients to a boil stirring to dissolve salt and sugar.
Pour hot liquid over jar contents leaving 1/2 in. headspace apply lids and bands
Cool completely, chill overnight and refrigerate up to 3 months. (I find it will last longer just fine if kept cold)
Ginger will turn a rosy hue during storage.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Just look in the Asian section of your big market. Asian food is so popular in the US, I bet it's there. Ginger root is in produce. You can just break off a little piece. I keep it in a baggie in the refrigerator door & it lasts forever.


Few years ago we went to Orlando this time of year it was at night. we left the big fancy mall and when we tried to get on the exit ramp to get on the interstate traffic was backed up as far as you could see! There was a solid stream of red tail lights. that’s not any place I want to go this time of year. I think a lot of the small towns around here are just like where I live. They have the basics but you have to travel to get to Orlando, that’s where IKEA is and whole foods and a lot of big stores.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Few years ago we went to Orlando this time of year it was at night. we left the big fancy mall and when we tried to get on the exit ramp to get on the interstate traffic was backed up as far as you could see! There was a solid stream of red tail lights. that’s not any place I want to go this time of year. I think a lot of the small towns around here are just like where I live. They have the basics but you have to travel to get to Orlando, that’s where IKEA is and whole foods and a lot of big stores.


I don't think IKEA has it. 🤣


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Chinese meatballs, don’t let Eric Swalwell know about those.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> I don't think IKEA has it. 🤣


Who said they did? It was a point of reference 😉. But Ikea has good Swedish meatballs 😆


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> Chinese meatballs, don’t let Eric Swalwell know about those.


I don’t often hear his name.


----------

